# Designation Expiry



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I know all about the IFIC, CSC, etc, etc. All that garbage is fine.

I know the CSC will expire after 3 years if you do not "use" it.

I can't find information on the IFIC expiry (if there is one).

Does anybody know if the IFIC designation expires, and if so, how long is the designation valid for?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

As far as I recall, the requirement is that you must become licensed (i.e., have your license sponsored by a dealer) not more than 36 months after passing the exam. I don't think there are continuing education requirements for IFIC licensing only. 

In any case, the answers to your questions should be found on the Mutual Fund Dealers Association website, here: http://www.mfda.ca/index.html


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> In any case, the answers to your questions should be found on the Mutual Fund Dealers Association website, here: http://www.mfda.ca/index.html


"Once the individual has completed the above-noted proficiency, he or she must obtain a sponsoring mutual fund dealer within 36 months. The sponsoring dealer will provide the necessary forms to complete and then submit the completed application for registration to the provincial securities commission. The candidate cannot trade in securities until written confirmation of registration has been received from the Commission."

Fantastic.

Thanks, MoneyGal.


----------

